# Sausage & Tortellini Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 pkgs of rainbow tortellini
4 cups of broccoli florets
1 lb polish sausage sliced thin
4 tbsp margarine (or butter)
4 tbsp of flour
2 tbsp of caraway seeds (optional)
2 cups of milk
1 lb shredded swiss cheese (any kind will do)
3 tbsp of coarse grain brown mustard

In a large pot cook tortellini in boiling water for 5 mins stirring occasionally. Add broccoli and sausage and boil for 5 mins more. Turn into colander and drain. In a medium sauce pan melt margarine or butter. Stir in flour and caraway seeds. Add milk. Cook and stir until thick and bubbly. Stir in cheese and mustard until cheese melts. Return tortellini mixture to pot. Add cheeses mixture. Toss until coated. Serve at once or reheat in 9 x 13 baking dish in the oven or micro wave. Serve 8 to 10. 

NOTE: This will also freeze well.


----------

